# how are you doing today



## yungfury (Jun 24, 2016)

How has been your day/night


----------



## TheBeaver (Jun 24, 2016)

Good but getting worse by the hour as the temperature goes up.
Soon ill be a bundle of hate =)


----------



## yungfury (Jun 24, 2016)

Oh dang that sucks I hope you feel better soon. (hugs) feel better


----------



## TheBeaver (Jun 24, 2016)

yungfury said:


> (hugs)



-Growls-


----------



## yungfury (Jun 24, 2016)

-steps back- sorry -hugs- again


----------



## TheBeaver (Jun 24, 2016)

>: C >:C


----------



## yungfury (Jun 24, 2016)

? I don't know what to do?


----------



## Simo (Jun 24, 2016)

Sleepy, here...went out, and stayed up too late. Had fun though.

Oh, and here. Have a free hug!

*hugs*


----------



## yungfury (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks for the free hug I just got back on a regular sleep schedule because I hate to sleep through the day if I don't do anything I get sad and feel bad o and.   (Big warm hug)


----------



## Julen (Jun 24, 2016)

Well.. mine's been pretty boring...a highway collapsed and i was stuck in the car for many hours. I got home at 2 in the morning. Then i didn't sleep well at all. I woke up at 5 and i couldn't sleep anymore. The rest of the day has been pretty boring and annoying because my friends aren't able to hang out the whole month and it's been warm as hell here....


----------



## yungfury (Jun 24, 2016)

That sounds like a pretty boring day hopefully you will have a more eventful day next o and yeah the heat is killer but I have an ac vent above me  and one more thing      (free cool hug)


----------



## Julen (Jun 24, 2016)

yungfury said:


> That sounds like a pretty boring day hopefully you will have a more eventful day next o and yeah the heat is killer but I have an ac vent above me  and one more thing      (free cool hug)


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## yungfury (Jun 24, 2016)

That's cool he made the video about you that's sweet nuthin better than getting recognition for your work from someone that you like to watch. And have a free hug.   (nice big hug)


----------



## yungfury (Jun 24, 2016)

And this is why I love this community always so nice hugs for all     (HUGS all)


----------



## Julen (Jun 24, 2016)

yungfury said:


> nice hugs for all     (HUGS all)








HUGS OVERLOAD!


----------



## yungfury (Jun 24, 2016)

Haha


----------



## Final-Tensai (Jun 24, 2016)

Mostly sleep, i may do my french I work or study for driver's ed test, but now I just want to place in one place because florida is getting hotter (and rainy)


----------



## yungfury (Jun 24, 2016)

Hot and rain equals bad and good luck on your drivers ed test  and have a free hug.  (Nice cool hug)


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jun 24, 2016)

Tired, not wanting to work.  Can't entirely say how I am yet cause I just woke up xD


----------



## yungfury (Jun 24, 2016)

Me too I just woke up like 3 hours ago I just wanted to see how people are  but anyway have a free hug.      (Big hug)


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 24, 2016)

Been pretty day-like today


----------



## yungfury (Jun 24, 2016)

That's cool have a free hug.    (hug)


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jun 24, 2016)

yungfury said:


> Me too I just woke up like 3 hours ago I just wanted to see how people are  but anyway have a free hug.      (Big hug)



*Hugs back and gives a BIG slobbery lick! *


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 24, 2016)

Woke up, broke my phone accidentally, then went to work. Tired.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 24, 2016)

Eh, could be better.


----------



## yungfury (Jun 24, 2016)

Dang  you broke your phone hopfuly your day goes better  (hug)


----------



## yungfury (Jun 24, 2016)

Well maybe if you get a hug it will feel better. (hug)  <3


----------



## yungfury (Jun 24, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> *Hugs back and gives a BIG slobbery lick! *


Well thanks for the slobbery lick and the hug  : <3


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jun 24, 2016)

yungfury said:


> Well thanks for the slobbery lick and the hug  : <3


No problem  <3


----------



## yungfury (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## JediMasterFox (Jun 25, 2016)

Bit of a mixed bag today. Feeling frustrated about my drawings, but also feel like I'm doing ok in Overwatch today.


----------



## yungfury (Jun 25, 2016)

Oh you make drawings can we see one I started drawing today it's so fun and I'm like how is this so fun


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jun 25, 2016)

yungfury said:


> Oh you make drawings can we see one I started drawing today it's so fun and I'm like how is this so fun


They're not really that good. Especially when compared to many other artists on FA. But if you want to see some of it, my FA account name is the same as my forum name.


----------



## yungfury (Jun 25, 2016)

It OK mine are trash I bet yours are great I'll check them out and have a free hug.     (hug)


----------



## Daven (Jun 26, 2016)

yungfury said:


> How has been your day/night


Same as every other day i am drownding in complements on how smexy i am


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jun 26, 2016)

I am extremely bored. Halp.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jun 26, 2016)

Today I did again what I've done every day this week. 
Make delicious coffee. 
Make delicious food. 
Make attempts at very much less delicious artwork. 
I've been doing a digital painting and I'm not sure I like how it's turning out.  But that's my skill level at work, just gotta practice more. 
Good or bad, I learned lots and lots abot Krita.
And it's going to be an opening to my 'sonas back story so that's cool beans too.


----------



## Peacewalker (Jun 26, 2016)

No one is at home right now, I'm completely alone.
It's so relaxing, no sounds, no voices, just me and the quiet of my home.
But I can't relax so I'm bored, and when I'm bored I do stuff like origami, papercraft, maps for vido games, shitty songs and sometimes ugly drawings


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jun 26, 2016)

Feeling a bit anxious right now. I want to try drawing something, but I'm afraid after my last failed attempt. Which was just yesterday.


----------



## yungfury (Jun 26, 2016)

Daven said:


> Same as every other day i am drownding in complements on how smexy i am


What is smexy if it's anything like sexy then that must be great have a hug.  (hug)


----------



## yungfury (Jun 26, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> I am extremely bored. Halp.


I don't know how to help all I can really do is reply to you but maybe a free hug will help you out.  (hug)


----------



## Daven (Jun 26, 2016)

yungfury said:


> What is smexy if it's anything like sexy then that must be great have a hug.  (hug)


Yup thanks


----------



## Daven (Jun 26, 2016)

JediMasterFox said:


> Feeling a bit anxious right now. I want to try drawing something, but I'm afraid after my last failed attempt. Which was just yesterday.


Just keep trying


----------



## mzfantic (Jun 26, 2016)

Extremely tired and I have a paper due at midnight. So alright I guess.


----------



## AsheSkyler (Jun 26, 2016)

A bit cranky from the heat, but fine other than that.


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 26, 2016)

Yeah I'm doing ok , hbu?


----------



## FlannelFox (Jun 26, 2016)

JediMasterFox said:


> Feeling a bit anxious right now. I want to try drawing something, but I'm afraid after my last failed attempt. Which was just yesterday.


Go into it knowing that it probably won't be great, just roll with that fact. Feel good you came out with bad art instead of no art. 
After a few of those you'll come out with alright work, and so on...
If you get frustrated with a details reference other works or photos. Don't get discouraged!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 26, 2016)

Can I just cease to function please


----------



## FlannelFox (Jun 26, 2016)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Can I just cease to function please


Being a vegetable isn't all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jun 26, 2016)

Daven said:


> Just keep trying





FlannelFox said:


> Go into it knowing that it probably won't be great, just roll with that fact. Feel good you came out with bad art instead of no art.
> After a few of those you'll come out with alright work, and so on...
> If you get frustrated with a details reference other works or photos. Don't get discouraged!


Thank you for the encouragement. Doing good so far today. I finally managed to get the pic to look the way I wanted. Now I just need to do linework and color.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Jun 26, 2016)

dealing with a breakup, but other than that, all hunky-dory


----------



## Daven (Jun 26, 2016)

yungfury said:


> What is smexy if it's anything like sexy then that must be great have a hug.  (hug)





TeslaSkunk said:


> dealing with a breakup, but other than that, all hunky-dory


Pure Misanthrope


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 26, 2016)

Well I'm shitty now.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Jun 26, 2016)

Helios276 said:


> Well I'm shitty now.


talk to us bud


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm better now , thanks again music, I can't tell you how much music helps me, it will always be the angel over my shoulder, I just hate how when I say something without thinking and that in turns makes me feel like a piece of sh*t and starts the cycle of mental torture


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jun 26, 2016)

Helios276 said:


> I'm better now , thanks again music, I can't tell you how much music helps me, it will always be the angel over my shoulder, I just hate how when I say something without thinking and that in turns makes me feel like a piece of sh*t and starts the cycle of mental torture


Dude, I know exactly how you feel. There have been times where I said something without even thinking of the consequences. Next thing I know, I'm dealing with said consequences, feel like an absolute piece of shit, then just sit around depressed as hell. You're not alone when it comes to stuff like that.


----------



## Simo (Jun 26, 2016)

Pretty happy, all in all, after being very moody/down on Friday. Hope this lasts!


----------



## FlannelFox (Jun 26, 2016)

Simo said:


> Pretty happy, all in all, after being very moody/down on Friday. Hope this lasts!


All happiness and many good things in life are only temporary. However, the same can be said for sorrow. 
What happened Friday?


----------



## mzfantic (Jun 26, 2016)

Welp now I'm dead inside.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jun 26, 2016)

mzfantic said:


> Welp now I'm dead inside.


How's that paper going?


----------



## mzfantic (Jun 26, 2016)

To put things simply I quit the class. I never follow through on things. More things happened that included intense anger and emotions and rethinking my life but it's hard to explain without going on for a while so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jun 26, 2016)

Hair_Everywhere said:


> Still living...


My typical reply to "How are you?"


mzfantic said:


> To put things simply I quit the class. I never follow through on things.


Well, sometimes thinning out your work load is necessary. I've done that couple times.


----------



## mzfantic (Jun 26, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> My typical reply to "How are you?"
> 
> Well, sometimes thinning out your work load is necessary. I've done that couple times.



It was one summer class. If I can't handle one class when I get to college I'm fucked.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jun 26, 2016)

hrm.. kinda yeah. On the other hand, just one class invites a lot of distraction.
Sure you're happy with your direction?


----------



## mzfantic (Jun 26, 2016)

Nope. Or I don't know. I'm certainly not happy with myself. I could've done this but nah I had to freak out and all and get forced to drop. I never work hard enough. It's not that I don't want to work I just have a mental block whenever I try, then I usually freak out or get angry or something, and then I just quit. It's really selfish though.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jun 27, 2016)

Before I go into something that's going to freak me out I have to convince myself that it's not that important so I stay calm and don't lock up, but I have to balance that with staying motivated. 
I'm not sure I've figured it out enough to give good advice other than just keep trying. Don't atrophy or give up, just keep trying - going at it different ways until you find something that works. It's different for everyone.


----------



## mzfantic (Jun 27, 2016)

It's already over but thanks for the advice, I'll take that into consideration if I get locked up on something again. The thing is if I fail the class then I would then have a 0% chance of transferring to college. It's a pussy move but it works I guess. It's not like my parents would let me go back to class anyways seeing as how angry I got at myself and them.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jun 27, 2016)

mzfantic said:


> It's already over but thanks for the advice


I was talking more about life in general. Keep trying different things until something works for you. 
You could check out other local courses - welding, plumbing, machining, etc. There's one here for CAD drafting in the fall I'm thinking about doing. 
Or, you know, you could like get into theatre or something - different for everyone


----------



## mzfantic (Jun 27, 2016)

It was actually just a course on how to write in college. Kinda embarrassing.


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jun 27, 2016)

Today is ok so far I guess. Really tired. Don't want to go to work. The usual stuff for me.


----------



## yungfury (Jun 27, 2016)

Yeah I feel like I can't get out of bed but I must I need to keep practicing on my drawing   but anyway I hope you have a great day <3. (Hug)


----------



## Daven (Jun 27, 2016)

I am melting in this heat


----------



## Daven (Jun 27, 2016)

Oklahoma is SUPER HOT

(NOT referencing the game)


----------



## FlannelFox (Jun 27, 2016)

Daven said:


> I am melting in this heat


Oh you got our heat! Good, you can keep it... x_x
Just cooled off a bit here yesterday, the heat index was like 105 with high humidity. I had forgotten what breathing was like.


----------



## Daven (Jun 27, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> Oh you got our heat! Good, you can keep it... x_x
> Just cooled off a bit here yesterday, the heat index was like 105 with high humidity. I had forgotten what breathing was like.





FlannelFox said:


> Oh you got our heat! Good, you can keep it... x_x
> Just cooled off a bit here yesterday, the heat index was like 105 with high humidity. I had forgotten what breathing was like.


It's in the mid 90'S with high humidity


----------



## Daven (Jun 27, 2016)

Daven said:


> It's in the mid 90'S with high humidity


----------



## FlannelFox (Jun 27, 2016)

Daven said:


> It's in the mid 90'September with high humidity


If we didn't have such sharp winters this whole hunk of the country would be rain forest I'm sure.


----------



## Daven (Jun 27, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> If we didn't have such sharp winters this whole hunk of the country would be rain forest I'm sure.


Yup


----------



## FlannelFox (Jun 27, 2016)

Daven said:


> Yup


I was in Belize central America years ago during the summer, and a local guy asked how the weather was up here, thinking it must be nice. I said truthfully, it's about like this.
I don't think I would mind the weather if it could just make up its mind and stay hot or stay cold. Then I could get adjusted and do things like buy good seasonal clothes. Instead I've got a wardrobe full of button up shirts for the summer and thrift store thermals for the cold.


----------



## Daven (Jun 27, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> I was in Belize central America years ago during the summer, and a local guy asked how the weather was up here, thinking it must be nice. I said truthfully, it's about like this.
> I don't think I would mind the weather if it could just make up its mind and stay hot or stay cold. Then I could get adjusted and do things like buy good seasonal clothes. Instead I've got a wardrobe full of button up shirts for the summer and thrift store thermals for the cold.


I know how you feel in oklahoma it could be melting our faces off then the next few days it could be snowing


----------



## FlannelFox (Jun 27, 2016)

Daven said:


> I know how you feel in oklahoma it could be melting our faces off then the next few days it could be snowing


Oh I know, it's not fair. We don't really get a nice spring and fall. 
Summer doesn't fade out, it sort of flickers off.


----------



## yungfury (Jun 27, 2016)

Well in Colorado it is great  it was really hot for a little but now the days are nice and cool


----------



## FlannelFox (Jun 27, 2016)

yungfury said:


> Well in Colorado it is great  it was really hot for a little but now the days are nice and cool


The envy I feel burns within me like _this damn weather!_

How do you like Colorado anyway? I've decided I want to get out of TN in a year or two. I'm leaning toward Oregon but I considered Colorado.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 28, 2016)

Frustrated with projects , but other than that, days been pretty ok . A little hot and humid here in Portland but not too bad


----------



## FlannelFox (Jun 28, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Frustrated with projects , but other than that, days been pretty ok . A little hot and humid here in Portland but not too bad


Huh.. Mind if I extend my above question to you too?
And what sorts of projects?


----------



## yungfury (Jun 28, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> The envy I feel burns within me like _this damn weather!_
> 
> How do you like Colorado anyway? I've decided I want to get out of TN in a year or two. I'm leaning toward Oregon but I considered Colorado.


 


It's nice but it's starting to get full of people that are assholes but If you are not an ass then come on in but if you are then forget about Colorado but you seem nice (hug)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 28, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> Huh.. Mind if I extend my above question to you too?
> And what sorts of projects?


Writing electronic music , trying to make a fursuit for the first time, and finding ideas for my next drawing.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jun 28, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Writing electronic music , trying to make a fursuit for the first time, and finding ideas for my next drawing.


Creative stuff, fun fun. 
I feel you on that last one.  I get "writer's" block pretty hardcore. Got around it by coming up with a background story for a character.  Kind of psyched about working on it. 
Do you have a gallery?


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 28, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> Creative stuff, fun fun.
> I feel you on that last one.  I get "writer's" block pretty hardcore. Got around it by coming up with a background story for a character.  Kind of psyched about working on it.
> Do you have a gallery?


yes I do: Userpage of frizzydearg -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## yungfury (Jun 28, 2016)

Had a great sleep Bob Marley all night long It was so relaxing  time for another great day <3


----------



## Daven (Jun 28, 2016)

I slept well


----------



## yungfury (Jun 28, 2016)

That's cool hope you have a great day


----------



## Daven (Jun 28, 2016)

yungfury said:


> That's cool hope you have a great day


Today i am giving you a hug *Deadly bear hug*


----------



## Simo (Jun 28, 2016)

Phew, I'm the heat is making me sleepy...it's hot ans muggy, like a swamp and the AC at work is down, so I have all these fans running. The noise is kinda soothing, though; I can't hear everyone as much.


----------



## ShadowDemon626 (Jun 28, 2016)

i'm doing pretty dang good, how about yourself?


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Jun 28, 2016)

Tummy troubles got me reaching for the pink stuff


----------



## yungfury (Jun 28, 2016)

ShadowDemon626 said:


> i'm doing pretty dang good, how about yourself?


I'm good just got a haircut feel sweet now I'm going to draw


----------



## yungfury (Jun 28, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> Tummy troubles got me reaching for the pink stuff


Oh dang I really do hope that you get better I hate being sick feel better  (hug)


----------



## yungfury (Jun 28, 2016)

Simo said:


> Phew, I'm the heat is making me sleepy...it's hot ans muggy, like a swamp and the AC at work is down, so I have all these fans running. The noise is kinda soothing, though; I can't hear everyone as much.


Dam that heat is killer I'm all cool in my house with this ac (hug)


----------



## yungfury (Jun 28, 2016)

Daven said:


> Today i am giving you a hug *Deadly bear hug*


Gosh dang I think you broke my ribs ah thanks though  (slobery lick)


----------



## Daven (Jun 28, 2016)

yungfury said:


> Gosh dang I think you broke my ribs ah thanks though  (slobery lick)


Thanks


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Jun 28, 2016)

yungfury said:


> Oh dang I really do hope that you get better I hate being sick feel better  (hug)


Thanks.


----------



## Daven (Jun 28, 2016)

Just put on bambi


----------



## yungfury (Jun 28, 2016)

Daven said:


> Just put on bambi


 That movie is sad but very sweet I love the skunk   goodnight hug. (Hug)


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jul 5, 2016)

A bit tired right now. Currently on my lunch break at work.


----------



## yungfury (Jul 5, 2016)

JediMasterFox said:


> A bit tired right now. Currently on my lunch break at work.


What do you have for lunch


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jul 5, 2016)

yungfury said:


> What do you have for lunch


BBQ Pulled Pork


----------



## yungfury (Jul 5, 2016)

JediMasterFox said:


> BBQ Pulled Pork


OMG that sounds so good I've been wanting to eat some meat I love BBQ and I love meat


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jul 5, 2016)

yungfury said:


> OMG that sounds so good I've been wanting to eat some meat I love BBQ and I love meat


The BBQ Pulled Pork I had is surprisingly good considering it's the stuff you cook in a microwave.


----------



## yungfury (Jul 5, 2016)

JediMasterFox said:


> The BBQ Pulled Pork I had is surprisingly good considering it's the stuff you cook in a microwave.


Well it can go both ways with microwave food it can be good or bad


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jul 5, 2016)

yungfury said:


> Well it can go both ways with microwave food it can be good or bad


Yeah, that's true. Some microwave food does taste good, but at the same time can do some damage to your stomache later if you know what I mean.


----------



## yungfury (Jul 5, 2016)

JediMasterFox said:


> Yeah, that's true. Some microwave food does taste good, but at the same time can do some damage to your stomache later if you know what I mean.


Yeah I can relate from experience with that kind of stuff


----------



## Coryn Asur (Jul 6, 2016)

I feel really blank for some reason. I notice myself constantly getting lost in thought and stare at one spot. It's probably going to get better though, it's quite early yet.


----------



## yungfury (Jul 6, 2016)

Coryn Asur said:


> I feel really blank for some reason. I notice myself constantly getting lost in thought and stare at one spot. It's probably going to get better though, it's quite early yet.


Sometimes I zone out to


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jul 6, 2016)

Just had an absolute blast in Overwatch!


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 6, 2016)

I feel like making a movie.  Been thinking about it the past two days.  Guess I'd say I'm alright otherwise.  Not a fan of the heat.


----------



## yungfury (Jul 6, 2016)

JediMasterFox said:


> Just had an absolute blast in Overwatch!


That sounds fun


----------



## yungfury (Jul 6, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> I feel like making a movie.  Been thinking about it the past two days.  Guess I'd say I'm alright otherwise.  Not a fan of the heat.


Yeah we also hate the heat but in Colorado its been raining alot


----------



## mzfantic (Jul 6, 2016)

yungfury said:


> How has been your day/night


How are YOU doing today?


----------



## yungfury (Jul 6, 2016)

mzfantic said:


> How are YOU doing today?


Me if so i'm well just trying to get better at art how about you


----------



## DaRealOG (Jul 6, 2016)

truth


----------



## yungfury (Jul 6, 2016)

DaRealOG said:


> truth


Truth???   Hugs


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jul 6, 2016)

Ungodly, thank you.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 6, 2016)

headache, and upset stomach today.


----------



## DaRealOG (Jul 6, 2016)

Dearg said:


> headache, and upset stomach today.


i feel ya, this heat so damn strong i've had a headache all dam day shit just wont go away


----------



## mzfantic (Jul 7, 2016)

yungfury said:


> Me if so i'm well just trying to get better at art how about you


I'm tired from preparing to move and trying to get together with a friend who keeps disappearing, but overall I'm content. Thanks for asking.


----------



## yungfury (Jul 7, 2016)

mzfantic said:


> I'm tired from preparing to move and trying to get together with a friend who keeps disappearing, but overall I'm content. Thanks for asking.


I'll be your friend but I won't disappear


----------



## yungfury (Jul 7, 2016)

Dearg said:


> headache, and upset stomach today.


I hope you feel better (kiss on the fouhaed) (hug)


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jul 7, 2016)

Watching my best friend's drawing stream. IT's fun to watch, but now I'm feeling inadequacy.


----------



## yungfury (Jul 7, 2016)

JediMasterFox said:


> Watching my best friend's drawing stream. IT's fun to watch, but now I'm feeling inadequacy.


Sounds fun


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jul 7, 2016)

yungfury said:


> Sounds fun


It was really was in the last 45 minutes. While she was drawing, she had a Youtube Let's Play series playing. Two Best Friends Play Indigo Prophecy.


----------



## yungfury (Jul 7, 2016)

JediMasterFox said:


> It was really was in the last 45 minutes. While she was drawing, she had a Youtube Let's Play series playing. Two Best Friends Play Indigo Prophecy.


That's cool I'm glad your having a good time <3


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jul 7, 2016)

yungfury said:


> That's cool I'm glad your having a good time <3


The stream is over now. It was unbelievable seeing all the crazy stuff in that weird game.


----------



## yungfury (Jul 7, 2016)

JediMasterFox said:


> The stream is over now. It was unbelievable seeing all the crazy stuff in that weird game.


Oh well im off to bed goodnight


----------



## Taweran (Jul 7, 2016)

I feeeeeeeel Fantaaaaastiiiiic


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jul 7, 2016)

Just woke up, but still really tired.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Jul 7, 2016)

I haven't been feeling too great lately,but at least some things have been taken care of.
I've also got a convention to go to next month and then I start college in September.
So yeah.
I'm alright.


----------



## yungfury (Jul 7, 2016)

JediMasterFox said:


> Just woke up, but still really tired.


Me to I am also really tired


----------



## yungfury (Jul 7, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I haven't been feeling too great lately,but at least some things have been taken care of.
> I've also got a convention to go to next month and then I start college in September.
> So yeah.
> I'm alright.


That's cool I hope you have fun at college


----------



## Simo (Jul 7, 2016)

Phew, I'm tired, and it's WAY to hot. Heat makes me sleepy, and it's 94 degrees, muggy, with a heat index of 109. Ouch!

But I'm OK; was thinking of posting my list of RP characters later on, and seeing if I might get something going...it's been a while, and I miss it. So I.m hopeful that if I post something, maybe I'll get some good replies.


----------



## ParkerC (Jul 7, 2016)

It's been pretty good, can't complain too much. I have been a bit bored, though.


----------



## yungfury (Jul 7, 2016)

Simo said:


> Phew, I'm tired, and it's WAY to hot. Heat makes me sleepy, and it's 94 degrees, muggy, with a heat index of 109. Ouch!
> 
> But I'm OK; was thinking of posting my list of RP characters later on, and seeing if I might get something going...it's been a while, and I miss it. So I.m hopeful that if I post something, maybe I'll get some good replies.


Well I I sleep in a basement so it's cool already down here and the AC is on


----------



## yungfury (Jul 7, 2016)

ParkerC said:


> It's been pretty good, can't complain too much. I have been a bit bored, though.


Oh I hate being bored it sucks alot but you will find something to do soon


----------



## yungfury (Jul 7, 2016)

Oh and (hug)


----------



## ParkerC (Jul 7, 2016)

yungfury said:


> Oh I hate being bored it sucks alot but you will find something to do soon


It sure does! :/ And thanks, hope so too. 



yungfury said:


> Oh and (hug)


*hugs back* Thanks :3


----------



## yungfury (Jul 7, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> Well... I feel absolutely terrible today! I've been so sick for the past week that I actually passed out in the middle of a road when I tried to walk to school, every time I try to practice an instrument, it gives me a bad headache and I can't learn any more of a different language because my voice has been destroyed and I can't pronounce any of it. Hurray illness!


Oh my goodness that's sounds awful jee I hate it when people feel bad I hope you feel better and when you feel bad we are always here (hug)


----------



## Final-Tensai (Jul 7, 2016)

I finally got my learner's permit today and now I know all the days and holidays in french.


----------



## yungfury (Jul 7, 2016)

Final-Tensai said:


> I finally got my learner's permit today and now I know all the days and holidays in french.


Congrats I wish I knew more languages (clapping) maybe one day


----------



## Simo (Jul 7, 2016)

yungfury said:


> Well I I sleep in a basement so it's cool already down here and the AC is



Ah, I have a third floor apartment, in an old rowhouse-type building(that's the top floor)...so heat rises. But there is AC, so that helps, and it's just a small, almost 'Tokyo Sized' studio place.

Do ya have spiders in the basement?


----------



## yungfury (Jul 7, 2016)

Simo said:


> Ah, I have a third floor apartment, in an old rowhouse-type building(that's the top floor)...so heat rises. But there is AC, so that helps, and it's just a small, almost 'Tokyo Sized' studio place.
> 
> Do ya have spiders in the basement?


Yeah there is alot of spiders they like to try and dance on me when I'm sleeping but they regret it when I blow them away some are smart and run but some are dumb and try to come back to dance some more but then they die but its their falt I gave them a chance they just loved dancing to much


----------



## Simo (Jul 7, 2016)

yungfury said:


> Yeah there is alot of spiders they like to try and dance on me when I'm sleeping but they regret it when I blow them away some are smart and run but some are dumb and try to come back to dance some more but then they die but its their falt I gave them a chance they just loved dancing to much



It's a good thing spiders can't wear tap-dance shoes...imagine the noise!


----------



## yungfury (Jul 7, 2016)

Simo said:


> It's a good thing spiders can't wear tap-dance shoes...imagine the noise!


Yeah the noise would be terrible but imagine how much harder it would be to kill them if they are just trying to put on a show for you


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Jul 7, 2016)

yungfury said:


> That's cool I hope you have fun at college



Thank you.


----------



## yungfury (Jul 7, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Thank you.


Welcome


----------



## Blu-wolf (Jul 7, 2016)

Outside of the heat, days have been quite good!   NY people aren't exactly used to 90 degree temps and 90% relative humidity!


----------



## yungfury (Jul 7, 2016)

Blu-wolf said:


> Outside of the heat, days have been quite good!   NY people aren't exactly used to 90 degree temps and 90% relative humidity!


Yeah it sucks that it getting hotter but that's something I can't talk about really but we need to change the way we live if not we'll get used to the heat its only going to get hoter. (hugs)


----------



## mzfantic (Jul 7, 2016)

Welp now I'm not having a good day.


----------



## yungfury (Jul 7, 2016)

mzfantic said:


> Welp now I'm not having a good day.


My day I shity now so same here


----------



## mzfantic (Jul 7, 2016)

yungfury said:


> My day I shity now so same here


What happened with you?


----------



## yungfury (Jul 7, 2016)

mzfantic said:


> What happened with you?


Wow I need to read the crap that I post I'm starting to look like an idiot but yeah mostly all my days are shity that's what happens when you have a boring life but anyway I hope your day gets better (hug)


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jul 7, 2016)

Bored and tired. Really ready for this work day to be over.


----------



## yungfury (Jul 7, 2016)

JediMasterFox said:


> Bored and tired. Really ready for this work day to be over.


If you don't mind can I ask you what you do for a living


----------



## Simo (Jul 7, 2016)

yungfury said:


> If you don't mind can I ask you what you do for a living



Not the one you asked, but I work as a library assistant, at a university...pay, meh, benefits good, life....it goes on.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jul 7, 2016)

Bored and mentally exhausted... Wishing i stayed home and relaxed and not gone to work.


----------



## yungfury (Jul 7, 2016)

Simo said:


> Not the one you asked, but I work as a library assistant, at a university...pay, meh, benefits good, life....it goes on.


So you read alot


----------



## yungfury (Jul 7, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Bored and mentally exhausted... Wishing i stayed home and relaxed and not gone to work.


Ah well that's why we have the weekend ^^


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jul 7, 2016)

yungfury said:


> If you don't mind can I ask you what you do for a living


Can't really say I do it for a living. To me it's just a job I do to make money. The most I can say about my job is that we make various carbon and glass fiber stuff that gets shipped off to be made into other things.


----------



## yungfury (Jul 7, 2016)

JediMasterFox said:


> Can't really say I do it for a living. To me it's just a job I do to make money. The most I can say about my job is that we make various carbon and glass fiber stuff that gets shipped off to be made into other things.


That's cool


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jul 7, 2016)

yungfury said:


> That's cool


It's pretty cool knowing some of the things that get made out of the stuff we make. Race car bodies (I think we make some stuff for Jeff Gordon), and that one solar powered airplane that's making its trip around the world. The Solar Impulse is what it's called.


----------



## yungfury (Jul 7, 2016)

JediMasterFox said:


> It's pretty cool knowing some of the things that get made out of the stuff we make. Race car bodies (I think we make some stuff for Jeff Gordon), and that one solar powered airplane that's making its trip around the world. The Solar Impulse is what it's called.


Yeah it's always cool to see the fruits of your labor ^^


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jul 7, 2016)

yungfury said:


> Yeah it's always cool to see the fruits of your labor ^^


i was actually lucky enough to see the plane up close in a hangar. Definitely one of the most unique planes I've seen.


----------



## yungfury (Jul 7, 2016)

JediMasterFox said:


> i was actually lucky enough to see the plane up close in a hangar. Definitely one of the most unique planes I've seen.


Yeah thats cool I have never even seen a plane up close though how was it was it loud


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jul 7, 2016)

yungfury said:


> Yeah thats cool I have never even seen a plane up close though how was it was it loud


The plane wasn't running at all. It just sat on display in the hangar for the few of us lucky enough to be allowed to see it.


----------



## yungfury (Jul 8, 2016)

JediMasterFox said:


> The plane wasn't running at all. It just sat on display in the hangar for the few of us lucky enough to be allowed to see it.


Oh that's nice


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jul 8, 2016)

yungfury said:


> Oh that's nice


It was. Got some nice pictures up on my Tumblr.


----------



## modfox (Jul 8, 2016)

someone giving me a false name on a zootopia thread
i am not a yiffer despite what 'a person whose name shall remain anonymous' said about me in the zootopia thread


----------



## yungfury (Jul 8, 2016)

modfox said:


> someone giving me a false name on a zootopia thread
> i am not a yiffer despite what 'a person whose name shall remain anonymous' said about me in the zootopia thread


That sucks I hate to be called things I'm not


----------



## yungfury (Jul 8, 2016)

JediMasterFox said:


> It was. Got some nice pictures up on my Tumblr.


That's nice sounds like you have alot of fun I'm jealy


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jul 8, 2016)

Well now I'm not doing so well. Getting frustrated with my drawing again.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 8, 2016)

Show.


----------



## yungfury (Jul 8, 2016)

JediMasterFox said:


> Well now I'm not doing so well. Getting frustrated with my drawing again.


Oh yeah my life seems like shit now but hopefully it will be better and good luck on the drawing


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jul 9, 2016)

Just now woke up, so I'm really tired.


----------



## yungfury (Jul 9, 2016)

JediMasterFox said:


> Just now woke up, so I'm really tired.


Me too I don't know if I want to deal with my family at this time


----------



## ParkerC (Jul 9, 2016)

yungfury said:


> Me too I don't know if I want to deal with my family at this time


Hope things start looking up for you, man. *hugs* 


I'm feeling pretty pleasant. Got out and about for a bit and enjoyed the nice weather. I didn't sleep well last night, so I'm gonna go curl up and take a nap soon.


----------



## yungfury (Jul 9, 2016)

ParkerC said:


> Hope things start looking up for you, man. *hugs*
> 
> 
> I'm feeling pretty pleasant. Got out and about for a bit and enjoyed the nice weather. I didn't sleep well last night, so I'm gonna go curl up and take a nap soon.


Thank you I hope you have a good nap (big slobery lick) ^^ <3


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jul 9, 2016)

yungfury said:


> Me too I don't know if I want to deal with my family at this time


I never want to deal with anyone when I wake up. xD


----------



## yungfury (Jul 9, 2016)

JediMasterFox said:


> I never want to deal with anyone when I wake up. xD


Yeah that's my mood


----------



## Simo (Jul 9, 2016)

Phew, it's too hot to go outside, for me...90-something and muggy as a sauna. 

So I've been lounging about, reading reprints of old Uncle Scrooge/Donald Duck comics from the 1950s-60s, which are really amazing, and just made a bison burger and am having some watermelon, as a dessert.

I'm OK, though a bit cooped up feeling...it's what I can a 'Tokyo' size apartment, here, which is to say, small. But at least there's no horrible housemates; one day I will have to tell the tale of when me and my mate decided to share a house, to save money, and the tale of said housemates, namely, The Witch, her sort of boyfriend, and the crazy house of chaotic misery, which we did manage to escape, largely intact, save for a few mental scars.


----------



## yungfury (Jul 9, 2016)

Simo said:


> Phew, it's too hot to go outside, for me...90-something and muggy as a sauna.
> 
> So I've been lounging about, reading reprints of old Uncle Scrooge/Donald Duck comics from the 1950s-60s, which are really amazing, and just made a bison burger and am having some watermelon, as a dessert.
> 
> I'm OK, though a bit cooped up feeling...it's what I can a 'Tokyo' size apartment, here, which is to say, small. But at least there's no horrible housemates; one day I will have to tell the tale of when me and my mate decided to share a house, to save money, and the tale of said housemates, namely, The Witch, her sort of boyfriend, and the crazy house of chaotic misery, which we did manage to escape, largely intact, save for a few mental scars.


You really hate the heat what I do when it's hot I take a cold shower it feels good after you get used to


----------



## Simo (Jul 9, 2016)

yungfury said:


> You really hate the heat what I do when it's hot I take a cold shower it feels good after you get used to



Ah, yep, I love a cool shower, or even bath. It's funny, in the city, the water gets almost warm, because it runs in pipes under the streets, and after a few weeks in the 90, all the concrete heats up, and the whole city heats up, and the water pipes must also heat up, because I can take a shower with the water on 100% cold, and on a day like this, it's really not all that 'cold'. Refreshing, but now what you'd call cold. I imagine it's like this in a lotta cities, from NYC to Philly, to here in Baltimore, and probably hotter, down south.


----------



## ParkerC (Jul 9, 2016)

yungfury said:


> Thank you I hope you have a good nap (big slobery lick) ^^ <3


Awww ^^ *licks back* I did, thank you. <3


----------



## yungfury (Jul 9, 2016)

Simo said:


> Ah, yep, I love a cool shower, or even bath. It's funny, in the city, the water gets almost warm, because it runs in pipes under the streets, and after a few weeks in the 90, all the concrete heats up, and the whole city heats up, and the water pipes must also heat up, because I can take a shower with the water on 100% cold, and on a day like this, it's really not all that 'cold'. Refreshing, but now what you'd call cold. I imagine it's like this in a lotta cities, from NYC to Philly, to here in Baltimore, and probably hotter, down south.


 Well it's not too hot today in Colorado but then again I live in a basement with the AC on so yeah


----------



## yungfury (Jul 9, 2016)

ParkerC said:


> Awww ^^ *licks back* I did, thank you. <3


That's good ^^


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jul 9, 2016)

Getting pissed off in Overwatch because everyone I get teamed up with refuse to communicate. I'm on a serious looking streak right now because of this.


----------



## yungfury (Jul 9, 2016)

JediMasterFox said:


> Getting pissed off in Overwatch because everyone I get teamed up with refuse to communicate. I'm on a serious looking streak right now because of this.


Dam well I think you should play as Winston


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jul 9, 2016)

yungfury said:


> Dam well I think you should play as Winston


No. I'm not playing as that useless crap throwing monkey.


----------



## yungfury (Jul 9, 2016)

JediMasterFox said:


> No. I'm not playing as that useless crap throwing monkey.


I know mwahaha


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jul 9, 2016)

yungfury said:


> I know mwahaha


I just gave up for today. Been doing some drawing and watching videos to calm myself down.


----------



## yungfury (Jul 9, 2016)

JediMasterFox said:


> I just gave up for today. Been doing some drawing and watching videos to calm myself down.


That's good i'm being an ass on twitch


----------



## mzfantic (Jul 10, 2016)

Welp, today was a day. I moved and am so damn tired now. It took the movers 13 fucking hours to move stuff two and a half blocks to the new house and I've been working all day until I could set my room up. It was fun but very tiresome. Moving is hard.


----------



## yungfury (Jul 10, 2016)

mzfantic said:


> Welp, today was a day. I moved and am so damn tired now. It took the movers 13 fucking hours to move stuff two and a half blocks to the new house and I've been working all day until I could set my room up. It was fun but very tiresome. Moving is hard.


There's nothing more fun than seting up again no but seriously congrats


----------



## mzfantic (Jul 10, 2016)

yungfury said:


> There's nothing more fun than seting up again no but seriously congrats


Yeah man it's really fun to set up my room. I love it here, I'm the only person sleeping on the third floor and it's so quite. I can also be mildly loud at night now.


----------



## yungfury (Jul 10, 2016)

mzfantic said:


> Yeah man it's really fun to set up my room. I love it here, I'm the only person sleeping on the third floor and it's so quite. I can also be mildly loud at night now.


That cool I live in the basement so I can be really loud


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jul 10, 2016)

yungfury said:


> That cool I live in the basement so I can be really loud


Lucky! I wish my house had a basement so I could live in it!


----------



## yungfury (Jul 10, 2016)

JediMasterFox said:


> Lucky! I wish my house had a basement so I could live in it!


Anything can happen when you use your imagination


----------



## Simo (Jul 10, 2016)

Today I am going to eat some of this curious watermelon I got at the farmer's market, which is green, round, but the inside is yellow, though it tastes really sweet, like a watermelon. They also had ones that were orange and green inside. I had no idea so many watermelons existed. 

I think one day it might be a peaceful life to have a watermelon farm, if I had the $ to start one.


----------



## yungfury (Jul 10, 2016)

Simo said:


> Today I am going to eat some of this curious watermelon I got at the farmer's market, which is green, round, but the inside is yellow, though it tastes really sweet, like a watermelon. They also had ones that were orange and green inside. I had no idea so many watermelons existed.
> 
> I think one day it might be a peaceful life to have a watermelon farm, if I had the $ to start one.


Yeah there are so many different types of the fuits that you eat every day there is even a black watermelon in a square shape


----------



## Simo (Jul 10, 2016)

yungfury said:


> Yeah there are so many different types of the fuits that you eat every day there is even a black watermelon in a square shape



Ah, I've seen where they grow these in these odd molds, in Japan. Oddly, in Japan, people will spend well over $100 for an exotic watermelon. Maybe I should start a farm, and see about shipping them there!


----------



## yungfury (Jul 10, 2016)

Simo said:


> Today I am going to eat some of this curious watermelon I got at the farmer's market, which is green, round, but the inside is yellow, though it tastes really sweet, like a watermelon. They also had ones that were orange and green inside. I had no idea so many watermelons existed.
> 
> I think one day it might be a peaceful life to have a watermelon farm, if I had the $ to start one.


Yeah there are so many different types of the fuits that you eat every day there is ev


Simo said:


> Ah, I've seen where they grow these in these odd molds, in Japan. Oddly, in Japan, people will spend well over $100 for an exotic watermelon. Maybe I should start a farm, and see about shipping them there!


Soout that would be good money just make your melons a little cheaper than the other guys and boom everyone is buying the famous skunk Mellons


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jul 11, 2016)

Today is proving to not be a good day for me. Just one of those days where I am in a fowl mood for no good reason.


----------



## yungfury (Jul 11, 2016)

JediMasterFox said:


> Today is proving to not be a good day for me. Just one of those days where I am in a fowl mood for no good reason.


Dam that sucks I hope you feel better (hug) (slobery lick) (nuzzel)  wow that was alot of stuff you must be feeling better now


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jul 11, 2016)

yungfury said:


> Dam that sucks I hope you feel better (hug) (slobery lick) (nuzzel)  wow that was alot of stuff you must be feeling better now


Thank you very much. But right now, the only thing that can make me feeling better is for this workday to end so I can go home and relax.


----------



## yungfury (Jul 11, 2016)

JediMasterFox said:


> Thank you very much. But right now, the only thing that can make me feeling better is for this workday to end so I can go home and relax.


Oh well you can do only a little longer I think


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jul 11, 2016)

yungfury said:


> Oh well you can do only a little longer I think


Pretty much. Feeling better now than I was before. Not Ina bad mood anymore. Just neutral.


----------



## yungfury (Jul 11, 2016)

JediMasterFox said:


> Pretty much. Feeling better now than I was before. Not Ina bad mood anymore. Just neutral.


That's cool that your feeling better


----------



## Simo (Jul 11, 2016)

Had a sleepy day...I must have ate something funny, 'cause about 4 AM, I woke up, sick as a dog, all queasy. So I took the day off, and rested up, and feel fine now, just sorta tired. Odd, I seldom get sick, even for a day. But at least it seems to have passed.


----------



## yungfury (Jul 11, 2016)

Simo said:


> Had a sleepy day...I must have ate something funny, 'cause about 4 AM, I woke up, sick as a dog, all queasy. So I took the day off, and rested up, and feel fine now, just sorta tired. Odd, I seldom get sick, even for a day. But at least it seems to have passed.


Dam I hate days like that they suck was it like a throwing up kinda filling or like your stomach hurt


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 11, 2016)

Today was alright, did some more work on my fursuit head, I started working on the eyebrows. Having trouble installing 3d eyes.


----------



## yungfury (Jul 12, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Today was alright, did some more work on my fursuit head, I started working on the eyebrows. Having trouble installing 3d eyes.


Oh I hope it turns out great


----------



## Besharia (Jul 13, 2016)

yungfury said:


> Oh I hope it turns out great



*Gives hug* Mm, hello my friend.


----------



## yungfury (Jul 13, 2016)

Besharia said:


> *Gives hug* Mm, hello my friend.


Hi ^^


----------



## Besharia (Jul 13, 2016)

yungfury said:


> Hi ^^



Hihi


----------



## yungfury (Jul 13, 2016)

Besharia said:


> Hihi


Hugs back followed by a big lick


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 13, 2016)

Meow!


----------



## Besharia (Jul 13, 2016)

yungfury said:


> Hugs back followed by a big lick



*Gives a lick back to the wolf* Meow.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 13, 2016)

hihi :3


----------



## yungfury (Jul 13, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> hihi :3


Hi


----------



## yungfury (Jul 13, 2016)

Besharia said:


> *Gives a lick back to the wolf* Meow.


Barks)


----------



## Daven (Jul 13, 2016)

Just got back from Wednesday worship


----------



## reptile logic (Jul 13, 2016)

Working too much; averaging 60 hours per week lately. It's killing my creativity.

Oh well, at least the bills are paid up.


----------



## yungfury (Jul 14, 2016)

Daven said:


> Just got back from Wednesday worship


That's cool


----------



## yungfury (Jul 14, 2016)

reptile logic said:


> Working too much; averaging 60 hours per week lately. It's killing my creativity.
> 
> Oh well, at least the bills are paid up.


Oh hopefully you get some time off


----------



## Daven (Jul 14, 2016)

yungfury said:


> That's cool


Yup


----------



## Daven (Jul 14, 2016)

Had my birth day diner today


----------



## Besharia (Jul 14, 2016)

Daven said:


> Had my birth day diner today



Congrats! How old are you now?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 14, 2016)

Well, I suppose I could be doing better, considering I pulled a muscle today. Not to mention trying to come up with a name for my fursona.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 14, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Well, I suppose I could be doing better, considering I pulled a muscle today. Not to mention trying to come up with a name for my fursona.


Think about what you'd want the name to mean and search up name meanings.  Like if you want a name that means 'darkness' than google 'names that mean darkness' and browse the results.
That's what I do, anyways xD
You may find a couple you like that you can somehow mesh together.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 14, 2016)

Daven said:


> Had my birth day diner today


Happy day of Birth!  Mine is coming up.  Bit 3 O... Yay!


----------



## Daven (Jul 14, 2016)

Besharia said:


> Congrats! How old are you now?


14


----------



## Daven (Jul 14, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Happy day of Birth!  Mine is coming up.  Bit 3 O... Yay!


Happy early dirty 30


----------



## yungfury (Jul 15, 2016)

Daven said:


> Had my birth day diner today


Happy birthday


----------



## Daven (Jul 15, 2016)

yungfury said:


> Happy birthday


Thank ya


----------



## yungfury (Jul 15, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Well, I suppose I could be doing better, considering I pulled a muscle today. Not to mention trying to come up with a name for my fursona.


Oh no I hope your muscle gets better


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 15, 2016)

I am not unwell today, thank you.

I see more and more videos of "anti-fascists" being fascists towards" fascists". I love seeing the moronic Left Liberals doing what they do best: Being morons. 

I bet you 99% of these idiots don't even know the definition of what a fascist is. Quite hilarious.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 16, 2016)

Ate some noodles. My day is complete.


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jul 16, 2016)

My day was pretty okay. Posted something on FA, relaxed, listened to music, napped. Now I'm pretty bored.


----------



## Storok (Jul 16, 2016)

i stood up at 4:55 in the morning and now it is 6:05 and i am feeling great and I cant complain


----------



## yungfury (Jul 18, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Ate some noodles. My day is complete.


Nice


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jul 18, 2016)

Not doing good right now. In a very depressed mental state.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 18, 2016)

JediMasterFox said:


> Not doing good right now. In a very depressed mental state.



You are a very depressing person


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jul 18, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> You are a very depressing person


Yes. Yes I am.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 18, 2016)

I was digging through old books today and unearthed 2 books on programming ,HTML & C++11, a self-sufficient homeowner's handbook, and -the two I'm excited about- _Drawing on the Artist Within _and _How to Draw the Human Figure_, detailing bone structure and muscle anatomy. I know there's online tutorials comin' out the woodwork, but there's nothing like having a book on it.


----------



## Storok (Jul 19, 2016)

so today i fxed my audio desynchronisation problem of my video editing software


----------



## yungfury (Jul 19, 2016)

Storok said:


> so today i fxed my audio desynchronisation problem of my video editing software


Nice


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 19, 2016)

my sinus's are killing me, feels like my eyes are going to pop out of my head >_<


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 19, 2016)

Dearg said:


> my sinus's are killing me, feels like my eyes are going to pop out of my head >_<


Go get one of those schnoz rinse bottles with the saline packets from Walgreens. Totally weird at first but they help.


----------



## Storok (Jul 20, 2016)

so today i am doing great it is hot the sun is shining and my mobile died so... I have lots of time for chilling and not bothering about stuff


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 20, 2016)

Useless day; no progress at work and I spent an hour sat in an unnecessary safety induction.


----------



## Simo (Jul 22, 2016)

Hot! Just went outside for some 'air', and ouch!


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm alright today, just really tired. I almost got blind sided by a train, on my way to work. Luckily a guy was behind me and gently pulled me backwards, thank you kind person.  I wish wasn't so absent minded sometimes


----------



## Daven (Jul 23, 2016)

Just got back from Lake Arcadia 
So worn out


----------



## KageNekoSama (Jul 23, 2016)

Could be doing better, no inspiration or will to draw o complete drawings today (a  free day from work)


----------



## SoulaCola (Jul 25, 2016)

Such a great day today, fitted my room with a nice mood/party lighting system


----------



## nerdbat (Jul 25, 2016)

Quite awful, frankly, but gonna be better sooner or later, I guess.


----------



## Summersteve123 (Jul 25, 2016)

Im doing good. How are you?


----------



## AsheSkyler (Jul 25, 2016)

Still fighting the coming on a full-blown cold. Yay, summer. AC. When is winter gonna get here so I can get healthy again?


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jul 26, 2016)

Just now woke up. I'm really tired, but I have something important I need to do today.


----------



## VintageLynx (Jul 26, 2016)

Hot and at work with an hour to go. But my manager just made me a mug of tea for the first time ever so make the most of that.


----------



## AsianVanillaIcecream (Jul 26, 2016)

I am under constant pressure to move out. You?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 26, 2016)

I am sitting here, wondering when my cunt of a cousin is going to finish downloading Titan Quest: Immortal Throne so we can play some from the updated public beta.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 26, 2016)

I got a buy 2 get 3 free deal on Skylanders at GameStop, so I got the giant that needed fixing, and i reset every single skylander I have. Now I'm forging on through the games all over again. except for superchargers. that one's too long.

edit: I quit halfway through adventure, because it was pointless. new challenge: get all my Skylanders to leve 10 before my birthday.

edit again: I don't have time to do the edit above.


----------



## biscuitfister (Jul 26, 2016)

I ran out of my Johnny Walker black label and dont get paid till Monday =[


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm under pressure to draw porn, and I don't wanna.


----------



## yungfury (Aug 3, 2016)

Summersteve123 said:


> Im doing good. How are you?


I'm good


----------



## yungfury (Aug 3, 2016)

AsianVanillaIcecream said:


> I am under constant pressure to move out. You?


Oh that sucks I'm fine were I live hopefully it all goes or went well


----------



## yungfury (Aug 3, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> I'm under pressure to draw porn, and I don't wanna.


If your not willing then don't do it friend


----------



## Simo (Aug 3, 2016)

yungfury said:


> Oh that sucks I'm fine were I live hopefully it all goes or went well



Hey there Mr. yungfury, been a while since I've seen you about. It is nice to have a peaceful place to live...last year, me and my mate had the most nightmarish housemate situation, that we escaped intact. But phew, be careful who you live with; friends who may seem funny, smart and easy to get along with don't always work out as housemates. 

Today was OK; the interwebs got shut off 'cause I forgot to pay the bill, but now, they're back. So that's a relief.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 3, 2016)

Signed a new contract with the landlord. It's pretty much the same without the binding time I have to stay in the apartment.

Also sitting here, playing a bit of Space Rangers HD A War Apart.


----------



## yungfury (Aug 3, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Signed a new contract with the landlord. It's pretty much the same without the binding time I have to stay in the apartment.
> 
> Also sitting here, playing a bit of Space Rangers HD A War Apart.


Nice sounds fun


----------



## yungfury (Aug 3, 2016)

Simo said:


> Hey there Mr. yungfury, been a while since I've seen you about. It is nice to have a peaceful place to live...last year, me and my mate had the most nightmarish housemate situation, that we escaped intact. But phew, be careful who you live with; friends who may seem funny, smart and easy to get along with don't always work out as housemates.
> 
> Today was OK; the interwebs got shut off 'cause I forgot to pay the bill, but now, they're back. So that's a relief.


Yeah living with people can be bad or good just depends on the person you are with and I'm glad your internet is back on


----------



## yungfury (Aug 6, 2016)

Welp today and yesterday are pretty bad having to deal with a breakup and then I really start to fall for the person they were really loving then I said something stupid and they didn't like it and now they seem cold and distant I keep trying to fix it but it's hard   it's really complicated and heartbreaking  wish she still loved me


----------



## Protonite (Aug 6, 2016)

Went to the dentist. Almost died.
Otherwise good! ^^


----------



## Zipline (Aug 6, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> I'm under pressure to draw porn, and I don't wanna.


I did it for you. Here is some sexy leaf porn 



Spoiler


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 6, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I did it for you. Here is some sexy leaf porn
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Leaves getting blown.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 6, 2016)

Waking up to a Skype/Discord invite and a PM with 4 notes on FAF. Today's a good day!


----------



## Epistates (Aug 7, 2016)

My day fared quite peachy-keen with me befriending a few new furries who share my fascination with wellness. I thought just hitting the gym was great, but that was a bonus.


----------



## yungfury (Aug 7, 2016)

Protonite said:


> Went to the dentist. Almost died.
> Otherwise good! ^^


Sounds fun


----------



## Fopfox (Aug 10, 2016)

I picked the wrong day to cut back on drinking


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 10, 2016)

HELLO EVERYONE


----------



## FlannelFox (Aug 11, 2016)

Just stayed out until 2AM playing arabic board games and being made fun of for being vegan. I've never experienced such fun.


----------



## Fopfox (Aug 11, 2016)

Fuck. Stayed up late enough to realize my supreme fuck-up did not cause too much damage and I will not be fired.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Aug 11, 2016)

Okay.


----------

